# To pretty for a UDS??



## bbq bubba (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't really call this ugly can you?





By imn88fan

This is for a customer who obviously has a thing for the Fighting Illini?? 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Nice and pretty inside...





By imn88fan

Hope to season it tonight, still gotta do the Shelf and rolling base for it to deliver on Saturday (after i cook some ribs in it!)


----------



## meowey (Jun 5, 2008)

Way cool!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice barrel Bubba. You gonna run horses around it? J/K, I think 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you extending your air intake further to center of the barrels?


----------



## capt dan (Jun 5, 2008)

I bet I know where that is going!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Starts with a G and  ends with  len  LOL.

Nice looking Drum, pum pa pa pum!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks good Bubba but Gator logos would make it great


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 5, 2008)

Nope, still using the closed nipples. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mr. know it all......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd rather put a Gator on it.....


----------



## capt dan (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd rather put a Gator on it.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]


 I'd rather watch you "rub the gator" Hahahaha! before the smoke!


Bubba continues to spread the word of the drum. He is the leader of the " Drumacratican party".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hats off to ya bubster, and a freindly toast to boot!


----------



## jtribout (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet Smoker.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd rather watch you "rub the gator" Hahahaha! before the smoke!


Bubba continues to spread the word of the drum. He is the leader of the " Drumacratican party".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hats off to ya bubster, and a freindly toast to boot!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





[/quote]

Actually the leader of the Michigan Drum Corp......we hate politician's!!

Drum on brothers!!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 5, 2008)

Now I'm sure I'm taking it wrong, but that just sounds naughty!!!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 6, 2008)

Bubba,  I will have flyin' illini jr and flyin' illini III with me on Sat so I will see you then!   Looks great.







I need to find one of these to put on it!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow  ...  nice drum.  Am I the only one with a "Ugly Drum Smoker" ?


----------



## bbq enthusiast (Jun 6, 2008)

yep, she is a looker alright!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'd put her on the mantel over the fire place


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks great. Like the paint.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 6, 2008)

YEP!

lol.......just funnin' ya...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Eric


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 6, 2008)

Check on line for a large magnet like my wings logo!

Ya, you's is definetly ugly!!


----------



## low&slow (Jun 6, 2008)

That is a nice smoker. I'm thinkin bout making me one pretty soon. I can get good clean barrels for $5 ea.
They sound pretty efficient. And thats always a plus in my book. I only used my big 250 gal smoker one time on a brisket a couple weeks ago. Used half a pecan tree trying to keep the temps up.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, was just surfing to find such an item.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 6, 2008)

Hope he likes......




By imn88fan


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 6, 2008)

If he doesn't like it.......send it down to Iowa........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Nice job, bubba!


L8r,
Eric


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 6, 2008)

Another fine UDS from your assembly line!!  Looks good!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks great.  See you Sat.


----------



## jfulwider (Jun 7, 2008)

All that thing needs now are some Florida Gator logo's and I would purchase it from you.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 14, 2008)

I found a logo but had to trim it down slightly.


I got it rolling tonight as I want to do two butts to eat by 5pm Sat so they needed to go now for an all-nighter.   I also have fatties and some chicken to do tomorrow. (thighs and 1/4ers)

Bubba, I will PM as I got the fire going okay but am not up to as high a temp as I thought I would be.  

rubbed -- one with jeff's, one with billy bones I got at cabela's.  Is it any good?  (1.19/lb @ meijer)


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay, here is the q-view. It was a long day getting to know the drum but I learned a lot and know I will enjoy it more going forward.

At 130 internal temp

Right before foil at 165 internal temp -- because my lack of fire management skills I had to put these in the oven to finish. I know you all can hack on me.

Into cooler at about 195-200 -- temp probe was shakey. This is after cooler for 90 minutes. 



Used mayo on the chicken quarters and thighs, skin came out great

Also did two fatties... they came out good too.

Thanks to the Drum hotline (bubba) for a few PMs and one call.


----------



## vlap (Jun 20, 2008)

Bubba,

do you have a detailed explanation on how to build a uds anywhere? I am starting to look around now.


----------

